# S&w id



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a .38 revolver with a lanyard hook that I have had for a long time and I don't know much about it. Can anyone help with info/value/age, etc? on the barrel it has Smith & Wesson .38, BNP with a little 'pitchfork' without a handle symbol. Also 3 1/2 tons, 767'. Swing the cylinder out and the ?serial number is 57193. Also has like an X with H 2 8. On the bottom of the butt there is a V then the swivel then 606796. 
Other side barrel has .38 S&W CTG. Handle is checkered pattern with a diamond in the middle. 
Pics attached.........................< Thanks


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Here is some pretty good reading of what you have...

http://smith-wessonforum.com/s-w-hand-ejectors-1896-1961/100356-38-special-victory-model.html


http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-345989.html


http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-537218.html


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Thanks GC*

Thanks Gone Coastal

I now know I'm scared to shoot it....... Appreciate the links. I think I'll put it back in the safe and pull it out once a year to clean it. Seems ammo would bhe hard/expensive to find. I think I'll stick to my P22 for plinking...... bob


----------

